# Builder's Plan USS Yorktown c.1940



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Found these...

http://www.hnsa.org/doc/plans/cv5.pdf


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Aug 8, 2012)

Check out the Catapult tracks on the hangar deck! The go port and Starboard. I recall seeing a Hollywood depiction of a launch from the hangar deck in the film Wing and a Prayer. When the formerly medically grounded pilot Cookie Cunningham makes a suicide plunge into a torpedo to save Carrier X proving to all that his heroic downing of the Zero at Pearl Harbor was no accident. Right....


----------



## johnbr (Aug 8, 2012)

Good find.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just need to buy a h*lluva lot of steel now!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 9, 2012)

Didn't realize CV-5 had a hanger deck launch! In-ter-esting!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Aug 9, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Didn't realize CV-5 had a hanger deck launch! In-ter-esting!



That surprised me as well. I was pretty sure that the Essex class had at least one (depicted in the film, since an Essex class was used to depict the pre-Midway USN CVs.) but didn't realize the Yortowns also had them (at least one according to Wikipedia) but Lucky's blue prints indicate two.

Yorktown class aircraft carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 10, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## model299 (Aug 10, 2012)

What a find!! I'm a mechanical designer, and I LOVE stuff like this!!! Thank you!!!

Sigh.

Another website that's gonna consume time........


----------



## barney (Aug 11, 2012)

I worked my way through college drafting so seeing these old hand lettered drawings is a thrill. The captain and the admiral lived pretty good on these ships judging from their quarters. I also see why, when a ship is hit, the sea is covered with oil. Nice find. 

Thanks


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 18, 2012)

Excellent find Lucky. 8)


Wheels


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Capt Spanky (Oct 3, 2012)

if memory serves me right the catapults were for scout plane launches. i also believe they were removed late in the war or right after as they were seldom if ever used.


----------



## Capt Spanky (Oct 7, 2012)

was 1 h4a and only the Yorktown, Intrepid, Hornet, Bunker Hill, Wasp had them installed.

the enterprise had 2 h mkii hanger deck catapults, they were removed during the 1943 refit.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2012)

Interesting find Jan! Thanks for sharing.


----------

